# Soldier Creek Ice Off



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Now is the time to get up there. I have never been able to hit the timing right for ice off. Seems like there is always something that gets in the way. Finally made it up with the wife and kids this morning. I was not dissapointed. Castmasters, Paddlebugs, and a Shad Rapala did the trick. Caught several cuts in the slot, the biggest was 20 inches and a couple nice football sized rainbows that are about to hit the grill.

The strawberry side is still mostly ice while the soldier creek side will probably be all open water in a day or two I'm guessing. Cold and windy. Hard on the little ones. Bundle em up.
































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work! Always great when the kids get to go with Dad fishing! I need to get up there. :shock:


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Ya gotta love it when a plan comes together! Nice fish!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

We were there today too. Looks like you did better than we did. We got a few small rainbows.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

That’s what good karma being a true Jazz fan gets you!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BG1 said:


> That's what good karma being a true Jazz fan gets you!


:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Bring on that soft water.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks a bit cold-- I like that area to fish.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Looks a bit cold-- I like that area to fish.


It was chilly. We got there about 8am and 20 degrees. Temp warmed up as the sun rose but that dang wind brrrrr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anybody been up there since that time?

I'm particularly interested in whether the ice is fully off of Soldier Creek or not yet. I'm getting antsy about getting my boat in the water for some spring fishing.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

The Soldier Creek side is completely ice-free and the Strawberry side was open anywhere from 10 to 100 yards on Saturday.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like the strawberry bay area is ice free as of today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

